# 2 Post Lift.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm pretty excited because today we started installing our new lift. I've wanted a lift for 18 years and I finally bought it yesterday. It's a Pro Park 9k. I few guys on the diesel site I frequent have them and they say they work great. Hopefully I will finish the install tomorrow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

thats nice, if you dont mind me asking, how much do they cost


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how high can it lift... you can shoot somehitng right outta the roof ...lol


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am so jelous its not even funny.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ajslands;971265 said:


> thats nice, if you dont mind me asking, how much do they cost


It was $2195 CAN They are around $1900 US for the same model.


iceyman;971267 said:


> how high can it lift... you can shoot somehitng right outta the roof ...lol


My ceiling height is a hair under 12ft, I measured our trucks and we should be able to just get under them. We will have to really watch the ceiling so we dont crush anything. I would have put it in the other side where the ceiling is 16 ft but I want that to remain for the big trucks and tractors.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dig a floor pit that will help.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

JD Dave;971277 said:


> It was $2195 CAN They are around $1900 US for the same model.
> 
> My ceiling height is a hair under 12ft, I measured our trucks and we should be able to just get under them. We will have to really watch the ceiling so we dont crush anything. I would have put it in the other side where the ceiling is 16 ft but I want that to remain for the big trucks and tractors.


time to add some hieght to that roof....I wouldnt wanna mess around with a few "s....****** worker or just not paying attention and you have a big problem....1900 isnt bad at all!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JD Dave;971277 said:


> My ceiling height is a hair under 12ft, I measured our trucks and we should be able to just get under them. We will have to really watch the ceiling so we dont crush anything. I would have put it in the other side where the ceiling is 16 ft but I want that to remain for the big trucks and tractors.


i guess raising it at all is better than nothing..i wanna see a vid of it in actionprsport


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

As if you werent big time already, LOL

Looks good. Id love to have a lift someday like that!


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

(I am so jelous its not even funny.)

X2


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EGLC;971284 said:


> time to add some hieght to that roof....I wouldnt wanna mess around with a few "s....****** worker or just not paying attention and you have a big problem....1900 isnt bad at all!


Raising the roof is a good idea if you an tell me how to do it on an 8400 sq ft shop I'll do it. I measured everything so 12 ft will be fine. It is only me or my full time guy using it so I hope everything will be fine. This is the other side of the shop I didn't want to put the lift in there where the space is more valuable to me.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where did you find a tractor big enough to lift the towers? :laughing:

They really are not that much money all things considered. My garage is just under ten feet. I might still put one in. Two bumper jacks would be about the same money......


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

JD Dave;971309 said:


> Raising the roof is a good idea if you an tell me how to do it on an 8400 sq ft shop I'll do it. I measured everything so 12 ft will be fine. It is only me or my full time guy using it so I hope everything will be fine. This is the other side of the shop I didn't want to put the lift in there where the space is more valuable to me.


I'd kill for a shop like that! :crying: :crying:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

iceyman;971291 said:


> i guess raising it at all is better than nothing..i wanna see a vid of it in actionprsport


I will take a vid to show you I can walk under it.


stroker79;971296 said:


> As if you werent big time already, LOL
> 
> Looks good. Id love to have a lift someday like that!


It will be really nice not to have to work on our backs anymore.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

They are nice I use them every day, it makes everything so much easier. and most of the two post lifts that I have used will not put a truck much higher than 12 ft so you shouldnt have to worry.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;971312 said:


> Where did you find a tractor big enough to lift the towers? :laughing:
> 
> They really are not that much money all things considered. My garage is just under ten feet. I might still put one in. Two bumper jacks would be about the same money......


The funny part is I had to get the neighbour to bring his little Case over to help me unload them and stand them up. All of our tractors are 25 miles away on snow duty,


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks  JD


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

M.S.P.M.;971318 said:


> They are nice I use them every day, it makes everything so much easier. and most of the two post lifts that I have used will not put a truck much higher than 12 ft so you shouldnt have to worry.


That's good to hear. I've actually never used a lift in my life, so there will be a learning curve.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

JD - I put a 9k lift in my garage last year. Its the most helpful tool i have in the garage! Now I want to change it out to a 15K. You'll love it for everything from changing tires to oil changes. We also use it to lift plows and anything you can think of.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

As long as when you are going to lift something you make sure that the feet are far enough to the front and back of the truck other wise it could be front heavy. Make sure you lift on a solid point like the frame. I always test it by when yo get it about a foot off the ground wiggle the vheicle lightly cause if its going to shift or fall it will do it then.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DugHD;971337 said:


> JD - I put a 9k lift in my garage last year. Its the most helpful tool i have in the garage! Now I want to change it out to a 15K. You'll love it for everything from changing tires to oil changes. We also use it to lift plows and anything you can think of.


I'm sure there are lots of things I will think of to use it for. Everyone I talk to that has one says they couldn't do without it after owning one.


M.S.P.M.;971338 said:


> As long as when you are going to lift something you make sure that the feet are far enough to the front and back of the truck other wise it could be front heavy. Make sure you lift on a solid point like the frame. I always test it by when yo get it about a foot off the ground wiggle the vheicle lightly cause if its going to shift or fall it will do it then.


The guy that sold me the lift does all the training and he gave me a 10 min crash course along with a lift point book and a safety book so I should be alright. Thanks for your tips also. I will be wiggling the truck quite a bit the first few times. Safety is my main concern.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

Now I'm jealous.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DKG;971390 said:


> Now I'm jealous.


LOL Your welcome to use it anytime. I'm jealous of your drinking loft.


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

Dave, you'll wonder why you didn't get one years ago. I bought a Bendpak 10k # model a year and a half ago, and i figure i've paid for it already. Paid a bit more than you, but still half of what my local NAPA wanted for their brand of lift, which is the same one i bought anyway.

You'll definitely be jumpy the first few times under it, but watch your balance points and good positive contact before you hoist it up too far, and it's all good. Like any power tool, respect it totally and you'll be fine.

I think your lift should be more stable than mine, being a symmetric one, whereas i chose the asymmetric style. Did you get the wider stance one? That's the type i got, it's 112" inside the columns. Though i believe your vehicle doors should be past the posts when lifting, so probably won't give you trouble getting in and out of the cab. I know a guy that got a narrow gauge one, and has to pull in creatively to get in and out of certain vehicles.

Don't think you'll run out of ceiling room in your shop. Unless you have gear or attachments taller than the truck cab you're lifting, you should run out of lift before the cab touches the crossbar. That's what mine does. I stand 6'1 and don't have to crouch under mine, except when moving under the axles or tires.

I've used mine for everything from minor inspections, to complete axle replacements, and most important to me in salt country, pressure washing and fluidfilm treating in all the nooks and crannies underneath post winter and as needed.



Still haven't put up the shelter above it. The beams you see piled in front of the truck are meant for that job next summer. Nothing special, just a post and beam frame, with a sheetmetal roof for mine.

And as other have already said, awesome shop.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

timberjack;971478 said:


> Dave, you'll wonder why you didn't get one years ago. I bought a Bendpak 10k # model a year and a half ago, and i figure i've paid for it already. Paid a bit more than you, but still half of what my local NAPA wanted for their brand of lift, which is the same one i bought anyway.
> 
> You'll definitely be jumpy the first few times under it, but watch your balance points and good positive contact before you hoist it up too far, and it's all good. Like any power tool, respect it totally and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I actually was looking at Bendpak, they made a really nice lift. Yours also cost more because it is alot bigger. Between my colums is only 9ft which sucks and I couldn't go wider because of no bar across the top. I'll probably have to put a door cushion or something so I don't dent anything. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

M.S.P.M.;971338 said:


> As long as when you are going to lift something you make sure that the feet are far enough to the front and back of the truck other wise it could be front heavy. Make sure you lift on a solid point like the frame. I always test it by when yo get it about a foot off the ground wiggle the vheicle lightly cause if its going to shift or fall it will do it then.


Could not have said it better myself. Also make sure you don't try to lift a truck that has a plow on it or a load in the bed. Spent many years as a service manager at a dealership and can't tell you how many times I saw a tech put a vehicle on a lift incorrectly and have it start to tip as soon as it gets off the ground. Check, double check and then check again.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Is the hoist because you own so many chevy's?
just kidding
Looks very nice Im sure you will put it to good use.
Dont forget to spend some time with the wife and kids.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;971513 said:


> .....
> Dont forget to spend some time with the wife and kids.


Who do you think is going to hold the light?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

heavychevy01;971507 said:


> Could not have said it better myself. Also make sure you don't try to lift a truck that has a plow on it or a load in the bed. Spent many years as a service manager at a dealership and can't tell you how many times I saw a tech put a vehicle on a lift incorrectly and have it start to tip as soon as it gets off the ground. Check, double check and then check again.


Thanks for the advice.


MIDTOWNPC;971513 said:


> Is the hoist because you own so many chevy's?
> just kidding
> Looks very nice Im sure you will put it to good use.
> Dont forget to spend some time with the wife and kids.


I actually put the lift in for my buddies Dodges.


2COR517;971519 said:


> Who do you think is going to hold the light?:laughing::laughing:


The girlfriend hopefully.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks great, I expected it to be green. Like me (with envy).


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I dunno...If I had one of those I think I'd actually work on stuff...

envious indeed.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Vary nice... What a week, Your installing a lift and now Adam has one that he's gonna install.... I think i need to buy one just because of you two LOL... My dad has always wanted one and one of these days im just gonna break down a get one two...


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice Dave!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;971546 said:


> Vary nice... What a week, Your installing a lift and now Adam has one that he's gonna install.... I think i need to buy one just because of you two LOL... My dad has always wanted one and one of these days im just gonna break down a get one two...


Or you could just use Adam's. The lift is only the price of the compressor you just bought. I can't wait to see Adam's new shop.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice man, We used to have one back in high school and I miss it every time I have to work under my truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

thesnowman269;971271 said:


> I am so jelous its not even funny.











That's a Forward brand lift rated at 10k. It's made by the same company that makes Rotary lifts. 
They are a very nice tool to have. Wish I had one in my own shop. But I've got the 2nd best alternative, a key to that ^ shop.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;971690 said:


> That's a Forward brand lift rated at 10k. It's made by the same company that makes Rotary lifts.
> They are a very nice tool to have. Wish I had one in my own shop. But I've got the 2nd best alternative, a key to that ^ shop.


If I had access to a shop like that my truck would be looking alot different right now, Next year this time though, I will make you jelous of the shop I get to be in. Im going to Ohio Technical Collage for there Auto and Diesel program. Now thats a shop


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

thesnowman269;971703 said:


> If I had access to a shop like that my truck would be looking alot different right now, Next year this time though, I will make you jelous of the shop I get to be in. Im going to Ohio Technical Collage for there Auto and Diesel program. Now thats a shop


My truck would look way different also if I actually really liked it and wasn't afraid to spend money on it for anything besides maintenance.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark13;971706 said:


> My truck would look way different also if I actually really liked it and wasn't afraid to spend money on it for anything besides maintenance.


Afraid to spend money, or smart enough not too.........:laughing:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;971706 said:


> My truck would look way different also if I actually really liked it and wasn't afraid to spend money on it for anything besides maintenance.


haha I Think Im in the same boat as you Mark.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

JD Dave, Sweet lift but, the shop looks a little messy! (or maybe I'm just a neat freak)


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2COR517;971810 said:


> Afraid to spend money, or smart enough not too.........:laughing:


I save 99% of the money I make, but the 2nd one holds true about the truck. I've got my atv to spend all my money on.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice, Dave real nice.........


I was fired up that tractor supply had bottle jacks on sale.....$14,99....not anymore.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;972074 said:


> JD Dave, Sweet lift but, the shop looks a little messy! (or maybe I'm just a neat freak)


I have alot of parts and the part your seeing is where everything is kept. Your looking at one small corner of the shop. It's generally clean and organized unless there is a project on the go which happens basically everyday. Post pics of your shop so we can compare.


Indy;972239 said:


> Nice, Dave real nice.........


Thanks, here are some pics of a truck on it. You can actually put the lift at full height with out it hitting and a 6 ft person can walk comfortably under it.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Coming from a Ford guy, it made my day seeing that GM on the hoist this time!  lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You mean Gary Coleman can walk comfortably under it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;974613 said:


> Coming from a Ford guy, it made my day seeing that GM on the hoist this time!  lol


I did it just for you Cre.


WIPensFan;974627 said:


> You mean Gary Coleman can walk comfortably under it?


Ha Ha, The lift is at full height and I'm 5'11 and I can comfortably walk underneath it standing straight up. It actually worked out better then I planned.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;971316 said:


> It will be really nice not to have to work on our backs anymore.


Your still dirty little wh0res in my book!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;974647 said:


> Your still dirty little wh0res in my book!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks great, what did you use for anchors in the floor?
also what kind of power does that need to run?


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Dave why does it look like the ceiling in your shop is curving down? Got any outside pics of it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;974647 said:


> Your still dirty little wh0res in my book!


Something about that doesn't sound right. LOL


sno commander;974660 said:


> looks great, what did you use for anchors in the floor?
> also what kind of power does that need to run?


The 3/4x 6" anchors come with the lift. You need 4" of cement but 6" is preferred. The motor is 2hp 208/230. We ran 10/2 wire with a 30 amp breaker.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks good Dave - you got me thinking....

At that price, I'd be putting one in too. Even for mowers and plows - The back isn't what it used to be!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TJ Fed;974791 said:


> Hey Dave why does it look like the ceiling in your shop is curving down? Got any outside pics of it?


That part of the shop is on the right side in the lean too, the ceiling curves down because we were trying to get maximum ceiling height.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good job Dave !!!!!!!!!!!! all you need now is a tire machine and wheel balancer LOL tymusic


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

The 3/4x 6" anchors come with the lift. You need 4" of cement but 6" is preferred. The motor is 2hp 208/230. We ran 10/2 wire with a 30 amp breaker.[/QUOTE]

thanks for the reply, i want to make sure my next shop is lift capable.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow thats a really nice shop!


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

JD Dave;974816 said:


> That part of the shop is on the right side in the lean too, the ceiling curves down because we were trying to get maximum ceiling height.


Ok that makes sense now im actually working on building on to our shop to have an area for a lift.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

GMC Driver;974811 said:


> Looks good Dave - you got me thinking....
> 
> At that price, I'd be putting one in too. Even for mowers and plows - The back isn't what it used to be!


I think you can make something to go across for lawn mowers and such. Here's the site with all their lifts. http://www.directlift.ca/2-post-lifts-9000.htm


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

no company sign on your shop?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice, Dave...shop and everything is beautiful


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dave - looks great. You will save a lot of time with that. How tall are the actual lift towers?


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow looks awesome, I'm jealous. That's the first thing I'm doing when I get a shop. By the time you buy a good floor jack, 4 heavy duty jack stands, and a creeper it seems like you aren't too far from the price of a lift. Plus you can save a bunch of cash being your own mechanic, the lift I'm sure gives you more ambition to wrench on trucks too. Looks like a good investment, good luck with it!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;975060 said:


> Dave - looks great. You will save a lot of time with that. How tall are the actual lift towers?


I think close to 10ft but I don't know for sure.


ProLawn Outdoor;975083 said:


> Wow looks awesome, I'm jealous. That's the first thing I'm doing when I get a shop. By the time you buy a good floor jack, 4 heavy duty jack stands, and a creeper it seems like you aren't too far from the price of a lift. Plus you can save a bunch of cash being your own mechanic, the lift I'm sure gives you more ambition to wrench on trucks too. Looks like a good investment, good luck with it!


Thanks.


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

Looking good man! You'll definitely love it. I've had mine for 4 years and use it every week, sometimes every day to every other day. Well worth the money.

When I got mine, I picked it up for $1199 with a transmission jack and oil drain setup, paid $200 for shipping and got it in less than a week. Money well spent. Would definitely buy another down the road.

It would even fit in my garage at home which has 9ft ceilings compared to the shop ceilings in the picture are 13ft. My lift is 8'11" exactly so it will clear a 9ft ceiling no problem.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

VPRacing;975350 said:


> Looking good man! You'll definitely love it. I've had mine for 4 years and use it every week, sometimes every day to every other day. Well worth the money.
> 
> When I got mine, I picked it up for $1199 with a transmission jack and oil drain setup, paid $200 for shipping and got it in less than a week. Money well spent. Would definitely buy another down the road.
> 
> It would even fit in my garage at home which has 9ft ceilings compared to the shop ceilings in the picture are 13ft. My lift is 8'11" exactly so it will clear a 9ft ceiling no problem.


You got a screaming deal, looks good.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks good Dave! 

You probably have one of the cleanest/organized shops of any farmer I've seen.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jomama45;975599 said:


> Looks good Dave!
> 
> You probably have one of the cleanest/organized shops of any farmer I've seen.


Thanks


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The lift looks great. The guys want me to put one in my shop but the ceilings are 10'.

I'm sure you will get lots of use from it.

Owning all Chev's and GMC's I don't really see the need for one.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;975666 said:


> The lift looks great. The guys want me to put one in my shop but the ceilings are 10'.
> 
> I'm sure you will get lots of use from it.
> 
> Owning all Chev's and GMC's I don't really see the need for one.


I have friends with Dodges and Fords.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;975788 said:


> I have friends with Dodges and Fords.


Need them to pull the Chevy's to the lift some how.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;975795 said:


> Need them to pull the Chevy's to the lift some how.


I knew one of my Ford friends would show up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;975798 said:


> I knew one of my Ford friends would show up.


:waving:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;975788 said:


> I have friends with Dodges and Fords.


Count yourself LUCKY! 



grandview;975812 said:


> :waving:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

looks awesome, but if you think about it, the majority of people on site here run out buy plows more expensive than the lift, 2K isn't that much in the grand sceme of things.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grn Mtn;975880 said:


> looks awesome, but if you think about it, the majority of people on site here run out buy plows more expensive than the lift, 2K isn't that much in the grand sceme of things.


Thats why I bought it.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

looks great dave, you will be playing in that shop all the time now


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like JD's wife will have some thing else to ride on now!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

grandview;976165 said:


> Looks like JD's wife will have some thing else to ride on now!




:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

lloks awesome love your shop too, that things like a wet dream for me. i love havin a lift around,we have an ancient single post, and have two twins down at the audio shop and my buddy has one in his race car shop too. Youll be spoiled in no time,i find myself sometimes lookin for our jack stands because you cant remember where you stuck em in between uses.


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

Awesome shop and install!

I'm guessing the shop is fairly new. I didn't see any lights in the part with the 16' ceiling. Or maybe I'm blind.

Anyway have fun with it!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice looking shop, wish my shop was that big.


----------

